

Tripfab launches to eliminate the travel middleman. - mtjl79
http://betakit.com/2012/05/24/tripfab-launches-to-eliminate-the-travel-middleman

======
tony_landis
Hi Michael, your site looks pretty slick. Reminds me of airbnb a bit.

The way I understand your marketing pitch, you hate expedia and are going to
undercut their prices. I compared one of the top hotels you list in la fortuna
with expedia's rates and they are matching tripfab. Seems like their
cancellation terms are more lenient also.

<http://d.pr/i/LFjl> <http://d.pr/i/oe1s>

Actually, the rooms are shown twice and they could actually be beating your
rate, hard to tell. When I tried to proceed to get the tax breakdown I got an
error page.

Expedia has a lowest rate guarantee, so how can anyone really hope to undercut
them any way?

\--

For reference:

[http://www.expedia.com/Arenal-Volcano-Region-Hotels-
Arenal-K...](http://www.expedia.com/Arenal-Volcano-Region-Hotels-Arenal-Kioro-
Suites-And-Spa.h1690575.Hotel-
Information?chkin=06%2F01%2F2012&chkout=06%2F02%2F2012&rm1=a2&hashTag=roomsAndRates&#book_now)

[https://tripfab.com/en-
US/costa_rica/la_fortuna/arenal_kioro...](https://tripfab.com/en-
US/costa_rica/la_fortuna/arenal_kioro_suite_&_spa)

------
lnguyen
Nitpick: It's not that they're eliminating the "travel middleman" but that
they're removing removing unnecessary layers and being a better "middleman" by
lowering costs for the consumer.

